# Wie kann man EPS Dateien bearbeiten?



## sdjoy (28. Januar 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe von einer Werbeargentur ein Logo, Briefpapier und Visitenkarten erstellt bekommen.
Die habe ich im EPS und QXD Format erhalten.
Jetzt würde ich aber gerne ein bis zwei kleinigkeiten ändern.
Wie bzw. womit kann man das?

Viele Grüße
SDJOY


----------



## josDesign (29. Januar 2004)

Also eps-Dateien sind Vektordateien welche du zwar bearbeiten kannst jedoch nur noch Pfade/Kurven vorhanden sind (in den meisten Fällen!)  

Das qxd-Dateiformat ist eine noch bearbeitbare QuarkXpress Datei. Um diese zu öffnen bzw. bearbeiten zu können benötigst du entweder QuarkXPress oder zB Adobe Indesign. 
Dieses Dateiformat beinhaltet dann noch die Schriftzüge, usw... sofern diese nicht auch in Kurven konvertiert wurden.


Aber eine andere Frage: Kann das nicht die Werbeagentur für dich übernehmen?
Hast sicher genug bezahlt dafür, oder?   

lg, josDesign


----------



## sdjoy (29. Januar 2004)

HI;

das schon, aber dachte wenn es nur kleinigkeiten sind, mache ich es selber.
Dann ist es nicht ewig ein hin und her. 
QuarkXpress habe ich, aber die qxd formate kann ich nicht öffnen.


----------



## josDesign (29. Januar 2004)

Welche Version hast du von QuarkXPress?

Ansonsten würde ich empfehlen eine Trialversion zu saugen von Indesign. Ich denke die gibts noch.

Oder falls nicht viel ist zu ändern, also kein Text oder so kannst ja auch versuchen die eps-Datei in QuarkXPress zu öffnen.

Es gibt aber sicherlich auch noch andere Programme die qxd-Dateien öffnen können, wenn ich nur wüsste wie die heißen.  


mfg
jos


----------

